# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Practice your English  Прочитайте и исправьте

## soulonfire

Привет всем,  кто учит русский язык! 
Я вас прошу прочитать поэму, которую я написала на английском языке(я русская) и отметить ошибки лексические или грамматические. Но больше всего интересует как вам сама поэма. Вопрос к native speakers. Я в свою очередь могу вам помочь с русским.   ::   
Don't hate me for my faultiness 
I'm not the one you wished to love 
Too many times I've done things wrong 
And pain is punishment that I deserve...  
Forgive me for my heartlessness 
I've said the words you shouldn't hear 
But sometimes angels lose their wings 
They cry, they're ready to ruin...

----------


## DDT

I see no mistakes in your poem.

----------


## soulonfire

ddt, thanks for the comment   ::

----------


## Sparrow

Здравствуйте!
Я тоже русская, поэтому о Вашем английском судить не берусь. Хотя я согласна, ошибок не видно. Очерь сильное чувство вложено, что в поэзии главное, и  Вы, видимо, достаточно хорошо владеете языком, чтобы своё чувство отразить. Я бы, может, поработала ещё над рифмой, но это трудно, когда пишешь на чужом языке. 
Я потому ещё заинтересовалась, что сама пытаюсь писать стихи по-английски и переводить кое-что, Есенина даже...

----------


## Mist

Is it correct to say: "He works here not so much for money as for pleasure"? _Он здесь работает не столько из-за денег, сколько ради удовольствия._ 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## brandonp

That sounds fine to me, you could also say "but for pleasure".

----------


## Martin Miles

I like the line: Sometimes angels lose their wings. It's original, I think, and expressive.  
"Faultiness" sounds strange the way you use it. You could better say: Don't hate me for my flaws/faults/imperfections. Faulty/faultiness is used for objects (tools) or for reasoning ('faulty logic') but not to describe people. 
I think 'to ruin' is a transitive verb, so you need to say what it is that the angels are ready to ruin. However you might be using ruin as a noun in which case you should say 'heading/headed to ruin'. 
Keep writing your poems in English. I once tried writing Russian poetry but never got very far. Maybe I will try again.

----------


## Konkordia

This poem is beautiful. It`s as flight of soul!    *I'm not the one you wished to love 
Too many times I've done things wrong 
And pain is punishment that I deserve...*
I`ve fallen in love at this lines  ::

----------

